# SETTE che rappresentano...



## Rubempré Lucien

Amigos del foro ítalo-hispánico,

estoy haciendo una traducción y me he encontrado con el siguiente uso de SETTE que no consigo encontrar en ningún diccinario de los que uso habitualmente: ¿me podéis ayudar? El contexto es el siguiente:

"Non é un caso che il Futurismo e il Surrealismo, sette che rappresentano sviluppi della cultura europea, legittimino il comportamento trasgressivo."

¿SETTE= aunque, en este contexto?

Gracias y saludos,

LR


----------



## gatogab

Rubempré said:


> Amigos del foro ítalo-hispánico,
> 
> estoy haciendo una traducción y me he encontrado con el siguiente uso de SETTE que no consigo encontrar en ningún diccinario de los que uso habitualmente: ¿me podéis ayudar? El contexto es el siguiente:
> 
> "Non é un caso che il Futurismo e il Surrealismo, sette che rappresentano sviluppi della cultura europea, legittimino il comportamento trasgressivo."
> 
> ¿SETTE= aunque, en este contexto?
> 
> Gracias y saludos,
> 
> LR


Dos definiciones, una peor que la otra para el contexto:
Sette = 7
Sette = sectas.
gatogab


----------



## mimmi

Significa "sectas", pero no me extraña que no lo entendieras, porque me parece bastante controvertido llamar así el Futurismo  y el Surrealismo.
Ciao


----------



## gatogab

mimmi said:


> Significa "sectas", pero no me extraña que no lo entendieras, porque me parece bastante controvertido llamar así el Futurismo y el Surrealismo.
> Ciao


Efectivamente 'suena' mejor "corrientes culturales", que incluye todo tipo de espresión artística.
gg


----------



## Rubempré Lucien

Gracias a ambos,

la verdad es que el que traduzco es un texto controvertido, que trata a los diferentes movimientos de las vanguardias históricas de forma bastante despectiva. Entonces, "sectas" es lo correcto. Gracias de nuevo y saludos desde el calor,

LR


----------



## Neuromante

Hombre, esos dos movimientos se caracterizan, entre muchas cosas, por la devoción incondicional al lider espiritual del grupo, por mantener ideas cerradas, sus rituales esotéricos, la pertenencia en esclusiva al grupo, el aislamiento y rechazo del resto,  (En el sentido correcto dela palabra) así que técnicamente sí que son "sectas".


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> Hombre, esos dos movimientos se caracterizan, entre muchas cosas, por la devoción incondicional al lider espiritual del grupo, por mantener ideas cerradas, sus rituales esotéricos, la pertenencia en esclusiva al grupo, el aislamiento y rechazo del resto, (En el sentido correcto dela palabra) así que técnicamente sí que son "sectas".


Neuro, ¿de qué hablas?
¿Cuál líder?
¿En la poesía, en la pintura, en la arquitectura,en la narrativa cuál líder?
¿Cuales rituales esotéricos?
¿Me podrías nombrar un líder esotérico para hacerme una idea a qué te refieres?
Será una novedad para mí y quizás cuál laguna cultural colmaré.
Gracias.
gg


----------



## mimmi

gatogab,
que maravilla: tus palabras desprenden ironía y sarcasmo..un mito!


----------



## Dudu678

Neuromante said:


> Hombre, esos dos movimientos se caracterizan, entre muchas (otras) cosas, por la devoción incondicional al l*í*der espiritual del grupo, por mantener ideas cerradas, sus rituales esotéricos, la pertenencia en e*x*clusiva al grupo, el aislamiento y rechazo del resto*,*  (*e*n el sentido correcto *de la* palabra) así que técnicamente sí que son "sectas".


Te he indicado en rojo algún error para que nuestros amigos ávidos de saber no tomen ejemplos equivocados.

Me he tomado la libertad de resaltar en verde la parte de tu _post_ que no he entendido. Si bien es cierto que lo que defines se corresponde con la interpretación más extendida del concepto de secta, pongo muy en duda que esas dos corrientes puedan ser calificadas como tales a no ser que se use un tono algo ácido. André Breton no es ningún líder espiritual, me temo.

 Realmente me ha intrigado tu mensaje. Te ruego que desarrolles tu interesante y desconcertante idea.


----------



## Neuromante

Gattogab:
Marinetti en el Futurismo,
Breton en el Surrealismo. (No he hablado de espiritualidad, Dudu)
Para el resto remito a cualquier carrera universitaria relacionada con el arte en la que se estudien estos movimientos.


La palabra *Secta *es más que correcta en este contexto. De hecho es bastante común, sobre todo cuando se habla del Surrealismo.


"Corriente cultural" no tiene ninguna relación.


----------



## mimmi

Pero Neuromante,

a los pobres incultos como yo que no hemos ido a la Universidad (mejor, sí, pero no he estudiado el Surrealismo ni el Futurismo) nos vas a dejar con la duda del porqué de tus afirmaciones tan contundentes?

Entonces te pregunto yo: Por qué tú los consideras como sectas y no como movimientos culturales?

Qué es una secta?
Por lo menos, me gustaría que las definieras desde el punto de vista del significado, porque quizás, siendo yo italiana, pierdo algún matiz en la traducción...o no?

Gracias,
Mimmi


----------



## Silvia10975

> *Nota de la moderación:*
> Questo thread è nato per conoscere la traduzione della parola "setta" in spagnolo, qualsiasi altro tipo di disquisizione è al di là dello scopo prefisso dal Word Reference Forum. Vi prego di non continuare ad indagare qui su questioni non inerenti alla pura traduzione, non è la sede adatta.
> Grazie a tutti.


----------



## Dudu678

Siguiendo las directrices de nuestra moderadora:



> *secta**.*
> (Del lat. _secta_).
> * 1.     * f. Conjunto de seguidores de una parcialidad religiosa o ideológica.
> * 2.     * f. Doctrina religiosa o ideológica que se diferencia e independiza de otra.
> * 3.     * f. Conjunto de creyentes en una doctrina particular o de fieles a una religión que el hablante considera falsa.
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


Interpreto que el autor del texto mediante el uso de la palabra _secta_ tenía una intención muy concreta. A pesar de lo que dice el diccionario, y que es muy cierto, la palabra _secta_ tiene una connotación peyorativa hoy en día.

La acepción aplicable directamente sería la segunda en tanto en cuanto consideremos una ideología este *movimiento*. Siento que la _Gran Enciclopedia Larousse_ te contradiga al considerarlos movimientos.



> *FUTURISMO
> *n.m. (de _futuro_)
> Movimiento literario y artístico, creado en Italia por un grupo de jóvenes escritores y artistas, que aspiraba a una insurrección «paroxística» contra el academicismo, y que se reuniveron alrededor de Marinetti.
> (...)





> *SURREALISMO
> *n.m.
> Movimiento literario y artístico, definido en 1924 por André Breton, que preconizaba la renovación de todos los valores clturales, morales y científicos por medio del automatismo síquico.
> (...)


No entraremos en disquisiciones sobre qué se considera cultura o no. 



Neuromante said:


> Marinetti en el Futurismo,
> Breton en el Surrealismo. (No he hablado de espiritualidad, Dudu)


Pues discúlpame porque me lo ha parecido:


Neuromante said:


> Hombre, esos dos movimientos se caracterizan, entre muchas cosas, por la devoción incondicional al* lider espiritual* del grupo. (_sic_)
> 
> (La negrilla y bastardilla es mía)



En resumen y respondiendo a la pregunta original. Sin duda la palabra secta es óptima en la traducción, máxime cuando indicas que el autor del texto está siendo altamente crítico y despectivo.


----------



## gatogab

*"En resumen y respondiendo a la pregunta original. Sin duda la palabra secta es óptima en la traducción, máxime cuando indicas que el autor del texto está siendo altamente crítico y despectivo*"


Adesso mi sento più a mio agio.
Grazie, Dudu.
gatogab


----------

